# newbie



## liuseongsystem (May 4, 2006)

greetings to all,

I am student of the Master Willem Reeders (Liu Seong) lineage of KuntaoSilat under Master Art Sikes.

I have been training in the martial arts for a little more than thirty years, primarily in the Liu Seong system, but with a little experience in karate, and jujutsu as well. 

Not quite as fanatic as i used to be, as the birth of my daughter and impending birth of my son has changed my priorities a bit, but i still train pretty regularly.

thanx.


----------



## Gemini (May 4, 2006)

Those are the very reasons I got into the arts in the first place! lol.

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (May 4, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## still learning (May 4, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums...Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (May 4, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## beau_safken (May 4, 2006)

Howdy Bud


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 4, 2006)

welcome  
I will look forward to reading your thoughts and insite on your art


----------



## green meanie (May 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Have fun.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 4, 2006)

Welcome!  Make yourself at home.  Don't mind the guy in the corner, he always talks to himself...


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> greetings to all,
> 
> I am student of the Master Willem Reeders (Liu Seong) lineage of KuntaoSilat under Master Art Sikes.
> 
> ...




So, what besides Martial Arts do you like to do? (* You can include stuff you do with your Child(ren)   *)

Could you explain a little more about your training in your Kuntai Silat system?


----------



## Ping898 (May 5, 2006)

Sounds like you have a lot of knowledge and training, I look forward to learning from you.

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 5, 2006)

Welcome~!!

Enjoy your Children and best wishes on the new baby 

Have fun on the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

Welcome!  Enjoy the site!


----------



## evergreen (Jul 9, 2008)

are you attending the memorial service for GM AS this Saturday in his home town?


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2008)

evergreen said:


> are you attending the memorial service for GM AS this Saturday in his home town?


 

This post is two years old.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------

